# Looking for a Flat in Turin / Torino Italy to rent



## nina1811

Looking to rent a flat in Turin (Torino) from mid December 2008 prefferably ...; for a longer term if possible , but can negotiate term ... furnished or unfurnished( as long as it has kitchen and bathroom ''furnished'')....


----------



## Nardini

Type the words "affitto", "appartamento" and "torino" into Google

It's a start.


----------



## isio

*flat search*

hi everybody i am looking for a 4 bedroom appartement as i am moving with 3 of my friends to torino for studies, i am just looking for advises and maybe if someone cant point a few website to start my research.
thanks in advance


----------

